
A Jazz Pianist Flips Bach Upside-Down - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/15/arts/music/dan-tepfer-bach.html
======
Kaibeezy
_Mr. Tepfer, 38, who also excels in classical music and has an undergraduate
degree in astrophysics as well as sophisticated technology skills, wrote a
computer program. He recorded himself playing Bach’s “Goldberg” Variations,
beautifully, on a Yamaha Disklavier, a full grand piano with a high-tech
player piano function; his program then played back each variation, but
flipped._

 _... The results, Mr. Tepfer writes on his website, are like looking at Bach
“through a prism”; the music “feels like a new piece.”_

